# Jim Shockey's Gold powder



## city boy gone country (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone here ever shot jim shockeys gold powder?
I dont know if I was having a bad day at the range but I shoot tighter groups with 2  50/50 pyrodex pellets and T/C cheap shots.
I read all over that the loose powder gives the best results but I am not being convinced so far.
I had such sorry results with the shockeys gold sticks that I took it back to the dealer who refused to exchange it at first.I told him to dispose of it because I didn't want that crap in my shooting box anymore.He then agreed to exchange it for the ffg form of JS gold. I followed the guidelines for shooting their product such as making sure the bore is free of any lubes or solvents but the shots are all over the place.I'm using a 100 gr charge and the same bullet that I use with the pellets.
Was I just a victim of his marketing scheme or is it just a bad product.
At this point I think it should be called jim crappy's brown for !!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 26, 2008)

I've used the ffg and found that it's too course and wasn't getting reliable consistantcy. So I switched to fffg and that works better, for me. 

Haven't tried the sticks. I like to be able to fine tune the amount of the charge.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 26, 2008)

I got some of the slowest black powder loads in my life using the Shockey's Gold...sure, its clean, but man was it slow.Over a chronograph, my 90 grain load clocked at an amazing 750 fps out of my 45 cal T/C Hawken....as Ron White quoted: "at the speed of smell"....

I get much better results using Pyrodex Select.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 26, 2008)

I used Goex pinnacle last year, It is the same thing as the American Pioneer. I was told that it was too coarse to measure reliably and to weigh the charges.

I measured out 80 and 100 grains and then poured each load onto a digital scale and recorded the weight. I then trickled about 20 more loads to that exact weight, storing each load in clear 35mm film cannistors.

I found it to be very accurate this way and I fired 20 shots with just a spit wipe between shots and the round balls in one gun and sabots in another all loaded easily.

The guns cleaned up with plain water.

I really don't know if I will use it again this year. I have heard it absorbs moisture badly and a can of powder from one season may not be good the next.


----------



## city boy gone country (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a pic of the results of my shooting with the 2 50/50 pyrodex pellets and T/C cheap shots at 100 yds while sighting in for last years deer season.I was so giddy about the first shot after I made the adjustments from the 1st group of shots that I decided it was not neccesary to continue.
But you know us guys ,were always trying to improve ourselves when it comes to our shooting abilities.
Now I dont know what to do with this JSG crap!I guess I could dump it out on the ground and light it off.


----------



## jai bo (Aug 27, 2008)

When I bought my Pro-Hunter, the guys were swearing by Shockley's garbage  I bought into it and spend $35 on the garbage!!!   I was all over the place when I shot it, so I switched back to Pyrodex and got it on target now....Got a can of the garbage and don't know what to do with it


----------



## Fishman (Aug 27, 2008)

From what I have seen on the web Your poor results are par for the course.  The FFFg does a little better but not worth the effort or money to pursue it.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 27, 2008)

godogs57, what's the velocity in the 45 with 90 grains of Pyrodex?  I never chronographed my Shockey's Gold loads, but they seemed to be close to Pyrodex judging from recoil.

frankwright, fyi American Pioneer weighs 85 grains for a 100 grains by volume load according to American Pioneer in case you didn't know.  This means a charge weighing 100 grains would equal a 116 grains by volume load.  This wouldn't be critical unless loading over 127 grains by weight.  I'm unsure if Goex Pinnacle is the same, and you'd need to check with them to be sure.


----------



## dkwillfly (Aug 27, 2008)

yes it is garbage kinda like Shockey


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 29, 2008)

dkwillfly said:


> yes it is garbage kinda like Shockey



Really? The best hunter in the world is garbage. More world records, some of the most difficult hunts, and always free range animals. Garbage? I disagree with you hardcore. So some folks can't figure out how to use APP and you call Shockey garbage.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 29, 2008)

Millions of carpenters over the years have driven billions+ nails using hammers. If you can't drive a nail, it's not the hammer.


----------

